# My Beaded Ashton



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I decided shortly after beginning this shawl that I wanted to make it larger than originally planned and to also add beads. This resulted in my WIP going into hibernation for maybe 6 weeks until I could find more yarn (which I ended up not needing), beads that I liked, and a crochet hook small enough to be able to place the beads the way I wanted them. After I finished knitting it, it waited another week while I looked for a place big enough to block it. (I ended up sleeping on my couch for a night...) I think I may have gone a little overboard with the beads, but I really like the end result, so I have no regrets. 

Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
Needles: US size 5 (3.75 mm)
Beads: Blue Moon Glass Seed (6/0) in Light Topaz (2400+ beads, or 2 hanks and part of a 3rd)
Crochet hook: size 12 / 1.00 mm (for placing the beads)
Blocked size: 70" x 35"
Relaxed to: 67" x 32"
Worked 5 repeats of bud chart #2 and 2 extra repeats of rows 15 -24 of leaf chart #3. Beads placed on either side of the yo's on the purl rows in charts 3 and 4.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW... WOW  WOW That is stunning.... LOVE the beads. I only know how to knit them in, I've never done beading with a crochet hook. I'm imagining that added a little bit of weight to the shawl, which should actually help it to stay nice and open and lacey while you are wearing it. Great color to go with everything and have a golden glow about you with the fabulous color of beads.... It is beautifully blocked and perfectly knit; a truly spectacular shawl. I bow to you....


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your shawl is gorgeous. What a difference the beads make.
They really "dress it up" !! Perfect blocking too xx :thumbup:


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful; love the beads!
kat


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

What can I say but *WOW!* Great job knitting and another great job of photography!! Kudos!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

As a beader who also knits, I don't think you went overboard with the beads. Your shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Bravo, what a beautiful shawl. You sure can wear this and feel so good about making it. Love the beads. Just gorgeous. I can't imagine all the hours it took not just to knit this but to add all those beads. Isn't it absolutely wonderful to be able to take a skein of yarn and turn it into something so magical! Great photography, really shows what you did.


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnks for letting us enjoy your beautiful shawl. Well done Enjoy wearing it and the compliments that are bound to come.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My first thought was wow. I see that many others thought the same thing. One of the nicest pieces I have seen. jinx


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow!! Absolutely stunning! I love the shimmer showing in the pics!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a beautiful and stunning Ashton! I don't have any other words, just great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow-wow!! Tammy, this is gorgeous. Adding the beads to your shawl is fantastic...love the color, too!! What patience you must have to add on later. Wonderful idea and beautiful knitting. Thanks for posting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

So beautiful best one yet,With the beads.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

This just took my shawl-envy to a whole new level! That is some seriously gorgeous work, both the knitting and the beading.

This is a masterpiece and in the range of the priceless heirloom variety.

I love the low angle photos that let us see the actual beading. This would be such fun to wear about!


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I can only add another WOW to the comments already made. There is nothing over the top about this shawl. It is purely about art, detail and workmanship. Thanks for sharing all the steps of this stunning project. Post another picture when you wear the shawl!


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

That is beautiful. I don't think you overdid the beads at all. I want to try that technique. I have seen a tutorial on beading with the tiny crochet hook online somewhere, so I will try it when I finish the 2 works in progress I am finishing up sometime next week. Thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

WOW!!! I love the beads. I worked with beads when knitting Christmas ornaments and they are fun to work with but very time consuming. Great work!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I love you shawl and it definetely looks much better with beads ! Great job and you'll feel, like a queen anywhere, and be proud of it! Shawls are for everyone !


----------



## Dussabel (Apr 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful knitting. Keep it in the family!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Bluebonnet (Mar 16, 2012)

That is breath-taking beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi, I found you here too, and I'm glad I did, because your pictures are wonderful!

And Tammy, that shawl brings the biggest smile to my face and makes my heart beat faster like I was a 13 year old girl mooning over Justin Bieber! I swear! You took my humble design and raised it to a work of art. It is truly exquisite. Every single thing about it. :thumbup: x100


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing! Such a beautiful project.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't even IMAGINE the work you put in this stunning shawl. It is a work of art.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Hi, I found you here too, and I'm glad I did, because your pictures are wonderful!
> 
> And Tammy, that shawl brings the biggest smile to my face and makes my heart beat faster like I was a 13 year old girl mooning over Justin Bieber! I swear! You took my humble design and raised it to a work of art. It is truly exquisite. Every single thing about it. :thumbup: x100


Dee, you give me too much credit. It's your design! I just knit it. I just took a shot at the bead thing, and it happened to work out.  I'm actually making another one (purple) and plan to bead it, too, but I am going to work extra repeats of chart 2 instead of extra leaves at the border, so it won't have quite as many beads as this one. (Unless, of course, I change my mind when I get to the leaf chart and just throw in a few more repeats on a whim... but then I'll need to buy more beads.)


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! That is absolutely gorgeous, well done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Dee, you give me too much credit....


Nah....we're going to have to agree to disagree on that count, my dear. :wink:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

As always amazing work. The shawl is gorgeous. Wish to knit half as good as you do


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful! very nice work.


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful! 
So all of your beading was done by pulling the thread through the beads?
I have been looking at a pattern that actually does it two ways, some threaded and some "that way", whatever it's called.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

You have just raised the bar for Ashtons! Absolutely stunning, TammyK! Was this your first project with beads? I would like to try that sometime in the future, but I have so many other things on the list (and so much yarn and quilt fabric) that I don't need to be buying beads!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lizzery said:


> Beautiful!
> So all of your beading was done by pulling the thread through the beads?
> I have been looking at a pattern that actually does it two ways, some threaded and some "that way", whatever it's called.


Yes, you just pull the stitch through the bead. Simply work up to the stitch where you want to place the bead, put a bead on your crochet hook, grab the stitch with the crochet hook and pull it off the knitting needle, slide the bead down over the hook of the crochet hook and onto the stitch, place the stitch back onto the needle, and then knit (or purl) the stitch. Easy peasy.  I just did this on the purl rows of charts 3 and 4, placing a bead on the stitches on either side of the yarnovers in the prior row (just in the lace chart part of the pattern - not in the garter stitch borders).


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> You have just raised the bar for Ashtons! Absolutely stunning, TammyK! Was this your first project with beads? I would like to try that sometime in the future, but I have so many other things on the list (and so much yarn and quilt fabric) that I don't need to be buying beads!


It actually _was_ my first time beading my knitting! It was something I had been wanting to do for a long time but just couldn't find the "right" project. Then came Ashton...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

dang Tammy! you go girl! its beautiful!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

wow,spectular. My gosh. wish I could wear it. What is the pattern. How do you put on the beads with a crochet hook? I would like to learn from you the shawl is lovely. Now that that is done what are you working on? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> wow,spectular. My gosh. wish I could wear it. What is the pattern. How do you put on the beads with a crochet hook? I would like to learn from you the shawl is lovely. Now that that is done what are you working on? Happy knitting Linda


The pattern is the Ashton Shawlette by our very own Dee O'Keefe (a.k.a. Stevieland). You can download it here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46150-1.html

Here is where I explained how to do the beading: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75463-3.html#1388244


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. I have seen beads added to the lace border but never to the entire shawl. It must sparkle like mad in the light. Great work.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

That is stunning


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow! Tammy, your Ashton is even more beautiful with the beading. Absolutely incredible work.  :thumbup:


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

I am at a loss for words...I love making these shawls...but now I seriously need to learn this beading technique!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

I am at a loss for words...I love making these shawls...but now I seriously need to learn this beading technique!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous....I love beading shawl, I think you did an awesome job.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, once again, I am too late to add any new words...so I will go with WOW! That is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

OK now I HAVE to find somewhere in the UK that stocks size 1mm crochet hook eveywhere I look 2mm seems to be the smallest..........suggestions please  


just such beautiful work :thumbup:


----------



## spacerabbit (Apr 11, 2012)

So beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## NYKnitter (Apr 5, 2012)

Amazing work! Beautiful!


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations its an amazing work of art well done


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow is aright! great job!!! nice color


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW seems to be the most appropriate response here. That really makes me want to learn how to use beads in my work. Wow Wow Wow


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow wow wow! Masterpiece . Also I love the size . Much more useful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## KalliKate (Feb 14, 2011)

Your shawl with the beads is positively beautiful. I have the pattern for the Ashton, but have been very busy downsizing to move to a one floor home in the fall, but I simply must start this one as I have purchased the yarn and am set to go. I will have to set aside some "ME" time during the day to work on it.
Thanks for the inspiration!
Kathleen


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunningly awesome....just beautiful.


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Holey Moley....that is superb work girl.... WOW indeed...


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

What can I say that others have not already said? Spectacular!!! I have the pattern and yarn ready to go, but lack the courage to get started. Your beautiful creation intimidates even more. The first step is always the hardest.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Now that is one gorgeous shawl, and one you should be so totally proud of!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I must remind myself if I ever have a project that takes infinite patience to think of you. Beautiful. A work to be proud of and passed on to someone who will LOVE it.


----------



## KnittingLinda (May 7, 2011)

Oh, that is beautiful! What size beads did you use, and do you have any idea how many?


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Love beads on garment. Good job.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW that is just so stunning, the beads do make a lovely difference to the shawl, I love it. Leonora


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

TammyK of Pennsylvania - did you ever think your beautiful masterpiece would elicit such praise from knitters/crocheters all over the world!!! And for a good reason - your patience and planning is gorgeous and you have given every one of us a reason to make an Ashton shawl in any kind of yarn, in any color and with or without beads. You did a marvelous, fantastic job. Give yourself a pat on the back because we all here at Knitting Paradise have done it with you. Thank you for sharing and I for one (out of all the ladies and gents here) am inspired and will start in on my Ashton Shawl.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I love how a shawl feels w the weight of beads. It is a beauty!


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

that is absolutely beautiful &#9829;


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, everyone else has used all the superlatives out there and I can't think of a new one so I will join in with WOW, WOW, and SUPER WOW! That shawl is most definitely a work of art!!!! Thank you ever so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!! It is stunning! The beads are not too much. The beads add that extra elegance to your stylish Ashton. Gorgeous shawl and knitting!! ;0)


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I am trying to get up the nerve to do this shawl as my 1st.

Love the beads- how heavy does the beading make the shawl?


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! Not too many beads at all! I love the sparkle it adds. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

How beautiful and what a difference the beads make on it. Quite a piece!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Remarkable! Wear this one with the pride of your artistic accomplishment on all levels--choosing a great pattern, picking a wearable, interesting color combination, excellence in making modifications, wonderfully even knitting, great photography and the courage to undertake such a task. Very well done, Tammy!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome, great work! Love your color choice!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

This will be your favorite for a long time GREAT work,what an accomplishment.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

This is just so out standing that words couldn't be found to express how lovely it is. Wonderful knitting and my hat is off to you. Thanks for sharing your shawl with all of us.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Tammy - your work is stunning! I am curious though - do the beads add any weight to your shawl? Thinking it would actually help with the draping.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Vert pretty


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I can also see this in white with irridescent beads! Having never worked with beads in knitting before I am not seeing how you did this. Can you share?


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

This is so gorgeous! The beads you placed are perfect and gives this shawl that extra something special. I'm sure whoever gets this will treasure it for a long time to come.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

What can I say that hasn't been said already...this is absolute perfection! Congratulations!


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

INCREDIBLE!!! GORGEOUS!!!!SPECTACULAR!!!

You should be so proud of your beautiful work.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Pushes me a little harder to try one with beads too - it's been on my to do list but I'm scared!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

some more WOW's


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Just gorgeous!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful shimmery Ashton! How original, and how lovely! Enjoy it...


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. Your shawl is simply stunning. Great job.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your shawl looks wonderful. Great job. I like the way the beads compliment the color of the yarn. Great


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everything that has already been said - double!! Wow is all I can say!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

really beautiful


----------



## craftylady49 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its lovely. The beads really look great, fancy, classy and not overdone.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Very lovely.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, wonderful work. The beads really make the design pop.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Stunning! And the color is neutral and you will be able to wear it with anything. Adding the beads is the frosting on the cake.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work love the beads.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Where do you live in PA? maybe I can borrow it. lol. You did a fantastic job and I too love your photography. I've never worked with beads but now I'm going to have to try them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

It's beautiful Ashton shawl.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

WOW This is so beautiful. Love the colorway. Just fantastic.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

WooHoo! I'm having enough trouble keeping the proper stitch count on the Ashton (my first lace attempt) without adding the beads. It is exquisite. Reminds me of a shawl I have from my grandmother. You get the gold star for the week!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is just amazing! Love browns and the beads just make it so .....perfect! Beautiful.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in awe!! It is gorgeous! How do you use a crochet hook to add the beads? I've never done beads in anything and am so impressed! It really does make the shawl more dressy. My daughter would love this in black to go with her evening wear! I don't think I'm up to it yet, though. Dreamweaver is right, that it looks so versatile in that champaign color!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

That is absolutely fabulous. Super workmanship, great colors all for a magnificent finish!


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Really, really beautiful


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Spectacular! Don't let anyone steal it. You earned it.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so beautiful. I am sure it turned out exactly how y ou envisioned it. That is so great.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This shawl is a true work of art! You did a fantastic and lovely job! Congratulations on this beautiful, well-thought out project.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

No words can describe the beauty of your shawl. You have created a masterpiece and an heirloom.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Spectacular results with the added beads. How elegant and dressy for those special occasions. Wow is exactly right!!! Love the neutral colour.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful! You did a fantastic job of knitting. I like your color choice and beads add an extra touch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm in awe! Nice work... I just knit my first 2 rows of my first shawlette... sigh.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have put off making that shawl, but your ideas are just great. Gonna have to tackle it now. Maybe that Mohair with glitz in it would be the way to go. I have 1800 yards, think that would do it?


----------



## MrsG (Mar 24, 2012)

Your shawl is breathtaking. I am on third repeat of chart 2. I will try beads on my next one. I am thinking white or cream with beads. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh! My! That is GORGEOUS, Tammy! Seriously, breathtakingly gorgeous!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful, I love the beads!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love the beads! You did a great job!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, that is stunning, what great work, it is absolutely beautiful. I am so jealous.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You sure know how to wake up my Green Eyed Monster. That is so lovely. The color and beading is just leaving me speechless. One day I will gather some courage and try a lace shawl. Edith M


----------



## mamastress (Feb 9, 2011)

outstanding!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

A true masterpiece- bet you'll get a lot of compliments on that shawl.


----------



## sw4338 (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful! You did amazing work!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Love the bead work.


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

All I can sais is WOW!!!!!!!!! You did an amazing job! It is exquisite!


----------



## skrl (Sep 28, 2011)

A beautiful creation and a work of art. I would consider this an heirloom so take good care of it! You have inspired many of us, I am sure, to continue to learn and reach for more complex patterns. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG!!!! I think you win! LOL This is absolutely beautiful!

You also took such wonderful pictures of it all which is equally as impressive.

Applause! Applause!

Anita


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Tammy, your Beaded Ashton is absolutely gorgeous!!! The beads look quite regal amist the lovely shade of yarn!!! You did a perfect job!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Amazing It is beautiful


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

So so beautiful. I love it. Heirloom quality.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Tammy, all of the Ashtons are beautiful, but your's has to be tops! It's breathtaking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I literally gasped when I saw your pictures. What a beautiful shawl. I am blown away.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... WOW  WOW That is stunning.... LOVE the beads. I only know how to knit them in, I've never done beading with a crochet hook. I'm imagining that added a little bit of weight to the shawl, which should actually help it to stay nice and open and lacey while you are wearing it. Great color to go with everything and have a golden glow about you with the fabulous color of beads.... It is beautifully blocked and perfectly knit; a truly spectacular shawl. I bow to you....


Jynx, try that and you'll always do it that way. Just completed a shawl and it's a great way to bead.

This shawl is stunning!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My Mercy, what a gorgeous shawl. I haven't made one of these shawls yet. It is on my to do list. I can't imagine knitting with beads. Such a beautiful statement this one makes. Beautiful color. Love the bead accent. Wonderful job of blocking. My hat is certainly off to you.


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I have worked with beads before, but nothing like what you have done. Your shawl is absolutely incredible, not too many beads either, just right. I'm sure whn you wear this, you will definitely draw a lot of great comments Wonderful work. Like so many others have said WOW!!!


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... WOW  WOW That is stunning.... LOVE the beads. I only know how to knit them in, I've never done beading with a crochet hook. I'm imagining that added a little bit of weight to the shawl, which should actually help it to stay nice and open and lacey while you are wearing it. Great color to go with everything and have a golden glow about you with the fabulous color of beads.... It is beautifully blocked and perfectly knit; a truly spectacular shawl. I bow to you....


DITTO :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Truly beautiful and I bet it glints and shines like stars when lights strike the beads. I don't think you can have too many beads and your shawl bears that out! Beautiful!!!


TammyK said:


> I decided shortly after beginning this shawl that I wanted to make it larger than originally planned and to also add beads. This resulted in my WIP going into hibernation for maybe 6 weeks until I could find more yarn (which I ended up not needing), beads that I liked, and a crochet hook small enough to be able to place the beads the way I wanted them. After I finished knitting it, it waited another week while I looked for a place big enough to block it. (I ended up sleeping on my couch for a night...) I think I may have gone a little overboard with the beads, but I really like the end result, so I have no regrets.
> 
> Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
> Needles: US size 5 (3.75 mm)
> ...


----------



## vickitravels (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful, perfect amt of beads! I much prefer adding beads with a crochet hook as I go, rather than prestringing them.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy Crow! That is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

My jaw hit the desk when I saw all the pictures of your Ashton, TammyK. All I can do is add to the list of WOW's!!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> What a beautiful and stunning Ashton! I don't have any other words, just great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is really a Beautifully done ASHTON SHAWL and with the BEADS, it is SUPER....... SUPER........ SUPER.......
WELL DONE !!!

Congratulations on a very well done job.....
:lol:  :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

KnittingLinda said:


> Oh, that is beautiful! What size beads did you use, and do you have any idea how many?


They are size 6/0 seed beads, and I used more than 2400 of them to my best estimation.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

knittykitty said:


> Well, I have put off making that shawl, but your ideas are just great. Gonna have to tackle it now. Maybe that Mohair with glitz in it would be the way to go. I have 1800 yards, think that would do it?


1800 yards is _plenty_. I used less than 500 yards of fingering (Superfine #1 weight class) for this shawl.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy Cow! Great looking shawl. This is a load of work! I love the colour and the beads. You need a medal !!! I can just imagine the work you have put into this. You just have to be so proud of your creation and yourself! The photos are just great. I'm glad you sent them all in. I really enjoyed them.



TammyK said:


> I decided shortly after beginning this shawl that I wanted to make it larger than originally planned and to also add beads. This resulted in my WIP going into hibernation for maybe 6 weeks until I could find more yarn (which I ended up not needing), beads that I liked, and a crochet hook small enough to be able to place the beads the way I wanted them. After I finished knitting it, it waited another week while I looked for a place big enough to block it. (I ended up sleeping on my couch for a night...) I think I may have gone a little overboard with the beads, but I really like the end result, so I have no regrets.
> 
> Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
> Needles: US size 5 (3.75 mm)
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. The beads look fantastic on it. Well done.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What can I say but *WOW!* Great job knitting and another great job of photography!! Kudos!


I agree!!!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

What an amazing work of art. You are one very talented lady.
Dee O"Keefe, (aka stevieland) must be so very proud of her shawls and the following they have achieved. This one has taken has taken them to a whole new level.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

So beutiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is so stunning. I have never used beads, but know now I would really like to try.

Sue


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a fabulous example of wearable art!!! i am in awe of your talent and perseverence and of your choices of colors and beads. You have a real winner here and I salute you! dixiegran


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

2xnonna said:


> I am at a loss for words...I love making these shawls...but now I seriously need to learn this beading technique!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!


Here is a short video showing how to use a crochet hook to place beads in knitting. It shows the process very clearly.






P.S. The woman demonstrating in the video states that she uses a size 10 / 1.00 mm crochet hook. My size 10 crochet hook is not 1.00 mm but 1.30 mm. I used a size 12 crochet hook, which happens to be 1.00 mm.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Lizzery said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful!
> ...


Tammy, thanks so much for explaining this method. I've never seen it done this way. It seems SO much better than the method where you thread the beads onto the yarn ahead of time. The latter can be so abrasive to the yarn, causing it to pill. I just bought some size 6/0 beads for a sweater project, and it's hard for me to imagine any crochet hook being able to fit through a hole that small. But I'll take your word for it!

Absolutely gorgeous and very dressy looking.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

Drop dead gorgeous. Congratulations on both design and execution,


----------



## Lizzery (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Tammy, I am going to "try" to make an heirloom quality shawl for my youngest daughters wedding. Hope that mine is half as beautiful as yours!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lizzery said:


> Thanks for your reply Tammy, I am going to "try" to make an heirloom quality shawl for my youngest daughters wedding. Hope that mine is half as beautiful as yours!


I'm sure it will be!  Be sure to post pictures when you are done!


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning work Tammy. I will have to try that on my my next Ashton. I took a class a few months back where we did the Hanami scarf/shawl. On one of the first rows, we used beads, using the technique you mentioned. If I remember correctly, they were 8's.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TammyK that is AMAZING!!! Love it... and your photography was perfect... I love the sea of beads...


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Ooooh, lovely!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

TammyK said:


> 2xnonna said:
> 
> 
> > I am at a loss for words...I love making these shawls...but now I seriously need to learn this beading technique!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!
> ...


Your pics and this detailed explanation of the process is really giving me the incentive to try to add beads to my next shawl. I have the yarn, so I'm going shopping tomorrow for the beads. Thanks so much for sharing this


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Great Job


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, that is gorgeous and the beads do make a differance, i don't know if i would have the patience. thank you for sharing


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Tammy...I do not impress easily..but your absolutely GORGEOUS Shawl IS impressive...Beautifully done...the added beads are PERFECT...
Thanks so much for sharing such a beautifully done beaded Ashton...
Breathtaking...the best Ashton and my favorite yet..


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

And again WOW,no other word for it :thumbup: its soooo lovely,beautiful work


----------



## PeaBea (Nov 14, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful. Hope you enjoy wearing your shawl .


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone in Adelaide know where we can get these beads or indeed anyone know an internet business??7


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Tammy, I have spent all day backwards and fowards to my computor to marvel at your beautiful work of art. I just cannot get it out of my mind. I will probably dream about it tonight - what a beautiful dream!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful! the color and beads, all look grand! you should be proud of it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna


Are these two patterns available at ravelry or craftsy or where??


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sharonbartsch said:


> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna
> ...


They are free patters from Ravelry and also, I think, Knitty. Toreyanna is very different construction wise.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

SO gorgeous! I'll bet it's breath taking when the light hits the beads just right.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

That video, made putting beads so easy to do.. Thanks for sharing the link with all of us. It looks simple enough and I will close and go give it a try. I still have all my Mother crochet hooks and she would be 109 if she was still alive. I am proud to say she was a young 94 when she died. Could still knit, crochet, and tat up until the year before she died. Wonderful Mother and a great teacher.I still miss her.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting that you mentioned the Aeolian shawl. I found the pattern and have been drooling. I wanted to use some mohair to make it. Do you think mohair would work with the pattern? I have 3 600 yard skeins.

knittykitty


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna


Those two patterns are unbelievable. Just exquisite. I think they are the same designer, aren't they? She is a genius, that woman!


----------



## KATHYhere (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful shawl, I truly love it. I am laughing re u sleeping on the couch as Im doing that right now. Double bed is in use 4 my latest blocking! We r dedicated knitwits 4 sure. If we told nonknitters this they would think us crazy. As 4 the beads, u got it very right with what u have done. I think the whole effect is beautiful.  :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

KATHYhere said:


> Absolutely wonderful shawl, I truly love it. I am laughing re u sleeping on the couch as Im doing that right now. Double bed is in use 4 my latest blocking! We r dedicated knitwits 4 sure. If we told nonknitters this they would think us crazy. As 4 the beads, u got it very right with what u have done. I think the whole effect is beautiful.  :lol:


We gotta do what we gotta do... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't use the floor. I have a dog! :lol:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

MASTER PIECE !!!! Oh if only I would even dream of doing something so gorgeous!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG WOW HOLY MOLY!!!!!

no other words.... Linda


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Love it!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

linda09 said:



> Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna


Thanks, Linda09 -- that's all I needed. . . to know about 2 more gorgeous shawls to put on the "longer than I can knit in a lifetime" to do list. ;-}


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

rozzi80 said:


> linda09 said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous. Adding beads to shawls is my favourite thing - apart from the look,they really add to the drape. My favourite patterns so far are Aeolian and Torreyanna
> ...


Good incentive to be fit and healthy and live as long as we can!!!!///

I am already trying to decise which yarn I am going to use...hahaha/....


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't get on too well with mohair myself . I used a cashmere silk mix in cobweb weight. I didn't use anywhere near 2,000 yards


knittykitty said:


> Interesting that you mentioned the Aeolian shawl. I found the pattern and have been drooling. I wanted to use some mohair to make it. Do you think mohair would work with the pattern? I have 3 600 yard skeins.
> 
> knittykitty


----------



## lacerules (Nov 15, 2011)

I think the Ashton is the prettiest shawl, but this one with the beading is absolutely stunning! I love the wod shawl-envy, I certainly suffer from it :-D


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl! The beads relly make it special. Where are you in PA?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous shawl! The beads relly make it special. Where are you in PA?


Thanks.  I'm in Franklin county.


----------



## Dominorip (Sep 8, 2011)

I am in awe both of your knitting/beading work and of your photography! I hope you have many occasions to wear the shawl proudly.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very beautiful.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Your bead work has really inspired me so - I found some wool I bought in NZ and went out and bought some beads to match. I have now put this project on the top of my list. Thank you for the "push".


----------



## sharonbartsch (Jul 31, 2011)

I am off bead shopping today.....hope I can do it!!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

TammyK said:


> sbeth53 said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely gorgeous shawl! The beads relly make it special. Where are you in PA?
> ...


I, too, am in Franklin County. What town?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

threekidsmom said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > sbeth53 said:
> ...


Close! I'll PM you.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## sewinfool (Apr 24, 2012)

I have made a few beaded shawls...I love them, but this is the most beautiful thing I've seen...Too many beads? not!!They make it!!! GORGous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

How very lovely this beaded shawl is. Gorgeous!!

Arlie


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

BlueButterfly said:


> Your bead work has really inspired me so - I found some wool I bought in NZ and went out and bought some beads to match. I have now put this project on the top of my list. Thank you for the "push".


Thanks, and you're welcome!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

I love what you did to your Ashton. Knitting with beads is fun and it does dress up your garment. I knitted a tank top last year and I put beads in the chest area of the front. It gets a lot of comments. Like you I also used a crochet hook.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

ggclaudia said:


> I love what you did to your Ashton. Knitting with beads is fun and it does dress up your garment. I knitted a tank top last year and I put beads in the chest area of the front. It gets a lot of comments. Like you I also used a crochet hook.


Have you posted pictures of your beaded tank top? I would really like to see it!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

TammyK said:


> ggclaudia said:
> 
> 
> > I love what you did to your Ashton. Knitting with beads is fun and it does dress up your garment. I knitted a tank top last year and I put beads in the chest area of the front. It gets a lot of comments. Like you I also used a crochet hook.
> ...


No I haven't. Right now it is in a pile to be hand washed. I will try to get it washed & blocked this week & post next week.


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, what beautiful work. What an accomplishment and beautifully finished and blocked as well. My admiration to you !!!!!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

wow, as a beader new to knitting ( 4 mo into learning, have completed 2 pr socks and one felted bag), I can say that you have done wonderful work with the beading and placement is spectacular... the pics spur me on to try this pattern and to learn to read a chart-- what a wonderful family heirloom you have created! You do really special work!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

For those that asked, I finally got around to weighing everything, and as it turns out, the weight of the beads is more than half the weight of the shawl! Oh my! Based on the yarn that I have left over, I used 125 grams of yarn. The total weight of the shawl is 262 grams. That leaves 137 grams of beads.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

So nice to see this picture again! Love this beaded wonder shawl.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Really beautiful! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is absolutely magnificent! Thank you so much for sharing. I have heard of people using a crochet hook to add beads, now I'll have to research the possibility for a humble scarf. Can't imagine ever getting to the level of this gorgeous scarf. Just the knitting alone has kept me a long distance admirer of the pattern.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Love your shawl. I love all things that sparkle or shimmer and you have done a great job.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a joy to see this again! It is such a special shawl. So magnificent.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Trully beautiful!!!!!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful! You are truly a master knitter! Hope I am brave enough some day to try to knit the Ashton Shawl.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a nice surprise to see this yet again!!! Besides the utter fabulousness of this Ashton, the pictures rock. I just love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and 1000 handclaps!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning Ashton so pretty to see, working on an Ashton but it is in hibernation as my Mum had a stroke yesterday and is in hospitial would not be able to work on it right now, Love how you did the beading excellent knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

